# Pellet Pro... does it really work?



## wallywonka (Jun 13, 2017)

I own a PItBoss smoker and after getting my probe thermometer to measure the surface temp for my grill, I realized this thing is up and down on its temps and can't hold a steady temp for the life of it. Started to see what my options are and I see this a pellet pro temp controller. looking for some real people reviews on this? Is it worth the 175?


----------



## deuc224 (Jun 14, 2017)

Very worth it.  I wouldnt hesitate to buy it again and i bought it for a new traeger smoker.  Holds temps within +/- 5 degrees


----------



## wallywonka (Jun 14, 2017)

Hey Deuc224 .. Any difference in smoke volume? My only negative find on this is someone saying that the volume of smoke decreases after install. How long have you had yours?


----------



## deuc224 (Jun 14, 2017)

Hey there WW, they have s smoke setting like the traegers but i tend to just go for the smoking temp im looking at and skip the gimmick smoke settings ive seen.  Yes i will say the smoke volume isnt as bountiful but its a good quality smoke, not those noxious billows of white smoke you get, but a high quality whiteish clear smoke.  The reason is because on most pellet smokers the auger is just constantly pushing pellets and the burner is constantly burning.  This one tends to get you to temp and then pulse to keep the temps within +/- 5.  its a very well thought out controller and ive never felt a lack of smoke flavor in anything ive ever smoked.  Ive had it for about 2 months and gets used every week probably.


----------



## wallywonka (Jun 14, 2017)

Great. I think I am sold on it. Now I need to fork over the 180 for it.


----------



## deuc224 (Jun 15, 2017)

You wont regret it.  The only downside i will say about it is it only has one meat probe but anyone serious about smoking will have an external meat probe to monitor multiple pieces.  I need to get one next.


----------



## speedj (Jun 26, 2017)

I just swapped out my Pit Boss controller for a PelletPro and I'd have to say I recommend it as well.

I'd totally recommend it, if your pit probe is going it does come with a replacement as well as a meat probe.













IMG_20170623_153504.jpg



__ speedj
__ Jun 26, 2017






Here it is with the temp set to 225F.

View media item 538523


----------

